# Sesction 27(b) PR Application



## TheDarkOne (Jul 27, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

Im in the process of applying for PR under section 27b.
On VFS it mentions _Proof that the extraordinary skill shall add value to the South African environment in which he or she intends to operate.
_

What kind of proof is this.

Secondly if i have been permanently employed now for 6 years do I need to attach the original newspaper Ad I used or does my employer specify somewhere that they couldn't find locals??

Also if i have gathered I.T related specific certifications over the years. Do i need to submit these as well. Will the D.H.A understand these.

Thank You.


----------



## Tony556 (Dec 5, 2014)

its a motivational letter that you sign detailing why you would be a benefit to SA Society


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

TheDarkOne said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Im in the process of applying for PR under section 27b.
> On VFS it mentions _Proof that the extraordinary skill shall add value to the South African environment in which he or she intends to operate.
> ...


Hi DarkOne, 

You can supply proof by means of testimonials from an employer, or a personal motivation letter, letter from a professional body confirming the skills. 

No, you do not need to show proof of your original newspaper ad. 

Depends...what category critical skills PR occupation are you applying under?


----------



## TheDarkOne (Jul 27, 2015)

LegalMan said:


> Hi DarkOne,
> 
> You can supply proof by means of testimonials from an employer, or a personal motivation letter, letter from a professional body confirming the skills.
> 
> ...


Im applying under Integrated Developers - Java.


----------

